# Banskia Pods, How Do You Use Them?



## BigRob777

I just got a few banskia pods in and was wondering, how do you turn that huge (one pound each) pod into a pen?  I understand that you fill the seed pouches, but does one pod make one pen?  Are you supposed to use smaller pods?  I am clueless.


----------



## Thumbs

I was wondering where you got pods that big!  I've seen them sectioned and used as clock bases and desk displays when they were very large!   I had gotten some on eBay one time but they certainly are not that big.  I'm still looking at them trying to decide what to do with them myself.  Bill Cavanaugh showed me a pen of his made out of Banksia pod one time.  Check with him.


----------



## BigRob777

Bob,
My supplier called these mediums.  They said that the larger ones were 8" long, but some of these are close to that.  I wonder what would happen if I cut it into 4 pieces, lengthwise.[]


----------



## Thumbs

Definitely better check with some of these other guys unless you have some extra to play/experiment with.  I've never heard of anybody cutting them in vertical segments as opposed to horizontal segments.  I would be one of the last guys to know anything about it though.......  Let me know what it looks like if you do, please.  And how it holds up.


----------



## pastorbill1952

Rob, you would cut the pod into blanks, don't use an entire pod for one blanks.  Another idea, is use the whole pod and turn a vase or bowl, etc.


----------



## JimGo

Rob,
I've seen them made into vases, bowls, lamps, etc., like Pastor Bill said (exemplary pics can be seen http://www.daintreetimbergallery.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=118 http://www.moreton.co.uk/galdetail.asp?galno=5 http://www.moreton.co.uk/galdetail.asp?galno=6 and http://www.giftlog.com/pp/christmas_her_2.htm).  I've also seen some of the smaller ones turned into pens, but there are a lot of voids in them.  There's also the wood from the Banksia tree, which has a beautiful leopardwood-like appearance.

Good luck with it, and make sure your tools are sharp!


----------



## BigRob777

Jim,
Man those lamps were cheap for the amount of work and resources that went into them.  I like the 14"er with the vase-like top.

Bill,
I have to find a cheaper source.  These things are expensive.  Any idea where they are from?  I guess my supplier could tell me.  I haven't turned a bowl yet, let alone a vase, so I think I am a year or more away from that skill.  Especially as I seldom have the time, or a strong enough back, to have fun on the lathe.


----------



## coach

Rob, 
I too was nervous about turning a bowl.  A friend of mine showed me how to get one chucked up and turned me loose.  I recommend you just go for it.  I have only made three bowls, but they came out great.  It is almost as fun as turning a pen.  I think you probably have enough wood to screw up and turn some more.[]  Don't sell yourself short!  As they say in commercials:  Just Do It!


----------



## Old Griz

> _Originally posted by BigRob777_
> <br />Any idea where they are from?



The ones I have seen have been advertised as coming from Australia... in fact Serge sent me some baksia wood pen blanks... so I guess that is right...


----------



## BigRob777

Ahh,
No wonder I am having trouble finding them.  My usual contacts don't seem to carry much wood from down under.  Thanks Tom.


----------



## Bev Polmanteer

This is what I did with one of the ones Serge sent me.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA

> _Originally posted by BigRob777_
> <br />I haven't turned a bowl yet, let alone a vase, so I think I am a year or more away from that skill.



Got for it. The second thing that I turned on a lathe was a bowl. If I coud do it so can you!


----------



## dubdrvrkev

I'd love to turn a vase out of one of them. 

I agree with Ron. One of the first things I turned was the vase that is in my album. I have been turning less than a year and have done a handful of bowls. The techniques are similar to what you do already. Just take it slow.


----------



## Darley

> _Originally posted by BigRob777_
> <br />Bob,
> My supplier called these mediums.  They said that the larger ones were 8" long, but some of these are close to that.  I wonder what would happen if I cut it into 4 pieces, lengthwise.[]



If you cut in 4 you will ruine the pod, 1 pod 1 pen, yes 8" is medium I got some 11"to 13" with 3" to 4 1/2" grith





<br />



<br />

This little dish Johnny got it for the children hospital


<br />




<br />


----------



## Ron in Drums PA

I wasn't looking for these last nite, but I came across these pods

http://tinyurl.com/crmpg


----------



## BigRob777

Wow,
I guess I didn't pay too much for these.  Mine are the jumbos then.  But my diameters are larger too.  I wonder if the hair (shown on Serge's pods) was cleaned off of mine, before they were shipped overseas.  Now I wish I had bought more.  Though they seem better suited for vases than pens, at their size, I might do a post in the individual classifieds.  

Anyway, here is a picture of the largest of my pods.  It was originally intended as a joke.



<br />


----------



## Darley

> _Originally posted by BigRob777_
> <br />Wow,
> I guess I didn't pay too much for these.  Mine are the jumbos then.  But my diameters are larger too.  I wonder if the hair (shown on Serge's pods) was cleaned off of mine, before they were shipped overseas.  Now I wish I had bought more.  Though they seem better suited for vases than pens, at their size, I might do a post in the individual classifieds.
> 
> Anyway, here is a picture of the largest of my pods.  It was originally intended as a joke.
> 
> 
> 
> <br />



Rob the hair fall off durring the drying process ( 3 to 5 years or more )  mine are pick from the land and I clean them with a wire those 2 are 2 years old, the one you got is meduim size the large one are Banksia Grandis from WA ( Western Australia ) like those 2



<br />



<br /> 

Those one are good for mini boxe or little ring dish like the one on my preview post, the 10" long weight 26.45549 ounce, will try to do a tutorial for bud vase " Serge way [] "


----------



## BigRob777

Serge,
Wow, those are about the same diameter, but the length is awesome.  I guess it is like picking up pine cones here.  I guess these things are susceptible to that old male curse, banskia pattern baldness.  I heard these are from the bull tree.  I had assumed that the pods held seeds inside.  

I'm just going to hold onto these for a while.


----------

